# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  دور السلطان محمود بن سبكتكين في نشر الإسلام والسنة

## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم أما بعد :
من سلاطين وملوك الإسلام الذين كان لهم دور عظيم في نشر الإسلام والسنة السلطان محمود الغزنوي المعروف بابن سبكتكين , وقد كان السلطان محمود الغزنوي في عهد الخليفة العباسي القادر بالله ؛ وهذا الخليفة كان معظما للسنة على طريقة أهل الحديث وقد أثنى عليه شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية وغيره من العلماء .
القادر بالله
ذكر الخطيب البغدادي رحمه الله في ترجمة الخليفة القادر بالله
"كان من الستر والديانة ولإدامة التهجد بالليل وكثرة البر والصدقات على صفة اشتهرت عنه ,وكان قد صنف كتابا في الأصول ذكر فيه فضائل الصحابة على ترتيب مذهب أهل الحديث ,وأورد في كتابه فضائل عمر بن عبد العزيز وإكفار المعتزلة والقائلين بخلق القرآن , وكان الكتاب يقرأ كل جمعة في حلقة أصحاب الحديث .
تاريخ بغداد (4|38) وسير أعلام النبلاء (15|128)
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :وكان في أيام المتوكل قد عز الإسلام حتى ألزم أهل الذمة بالشروط العمرية وألزموا الصغار فعزت السنة والجماعة ,وقمعت الجهمية والرافضة ونحوهم وكذلك في أيام المتضد والمهدي والقادر وغيرهم من الخلفاء الذين كانوا أحمد سيرة وأحسن طريقة من غيرهم ,وكان الإسلام في زمنهم أعز وكانت السنة بحسب ذلك .
مجموع الفتاوى (4|22)
وذكر ابن كثير رحمه الله :
وفي سنة ثمان وأربعمائة استتاب القادر بالله الخليفة ,فقهاء المعتزلة فأظهروا الرجوع وتبرؤا من الاعتزال والرفض والمقالات المخالفة للإسلام ,وأخذت خطوطهم بذلك ,وأنهم متى خالفوا أحل فيهم من النكال والعقوبة ما يتعظ به أمثالهم , وامتثل محمود بن سبكتكين أمر أمير المؤمنين في ذلك ,واستن بسنته في أعماله التي استخلفه عليها من بلاد خراسان وغيرها في قتل المعتزلة والرافضة والإسماعيلية والقرامطة والجهمية والمشبهة وصلبهم وحبسهم , ونفاهم وأمر بلعنهم على المنابر , وأبعد جميع طوائف أهل البدع ونفاهم عن ديارهم وصار ذلك سنة في الإسلام .
البداية والنهاية (12|6)
السلطان محمود بن سبكتكين 
وأما السلطان محمود الغزنوي فكان على طريقة القادر بالله في نشر السنة ومحاربة أهل الاعتزال والرفض .
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في أحداث سنة عشرين وأربعمائة 
وفي يوم الإثنين منها ثامن عشر رجب ..جمع القضاة والعلماء في دار الخلافة وقرئ عليهم كتاب جمعه القادر بالله فيه مواعظ وتفاصيل مذاهب أهل البصرة , وفيه الرد على أهل البدع وتفسيق من قال بخلق القرآن وصفة ما وقع بين بشر المريسي وعبدالعزيز بن يحيى الكتاني من المناظرة ثم ختم القول بالمواعظ والقول بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر , وأخذ خطوط الحاضرين بالموافقة على ما سمعوه .
وفي يوم الإثنين غرة ذي القعدة جمعوا أيضا كلهم وقرئ عليهم كتاب آخر طويل يتضمن بيان السنة والرد على أهل البدع ومناظرة بشر المريسي والكتاني أيضا والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر وفضل الصحابة وذكر فضائل أبي بكر الصديق وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنهما ولم يفرغوا منه إلا بعد العتمة وأخذت خطوطهم بموافقة ماسمعوه وعزل خطباء الشيعة وولي خطباء السنة ولله الحمد والمنة على ذلك وغيره .
البداية والنهاية (12|26)
وقال أبو إسماعيل الهروي عن السلطان محمود الغزنوي : قرأت كتاب محمود الأمير يحث فيه على كشف أستار هذه الطائفة والإفصاح بعيبهم ولعنهم حتى كان قد قال فيه : أنا ألعن من لايلعنهم فطار والله في الآفاق للحامدين كل مطار , وسار في المادحين كل مسار ؛ لا ترى عاقلا إلا وهو ينسبه إلى متانة الدين وصلابته .
ذم الكلام (4|430)
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :ولما كانت مملكة محمود بن سبكتكين من أحسن ممالك بني جنسه كان الإسلام والسنة في مملكته أعز فإنه غزا المشركين من أهل الهند ونشر من العدل ما لم ينشره مثله فكانت السنة في أيامه ظاهرة والبدع في أيامه مقموعة .
مجموع الفتاوى (4|22)
وذكر الذهبي : أنه دخل ابن فورك على السلطام محمود الغزنوي
فقال : لا يجوز أن يوصف الله بالفوقية لأن لازم ذلك وصفه بالتحتية فمن جاز أن يكون له فوق جاز أن يكون له تحت .
فقال السلطان :ما أنا وصفته حتى يلزمني بل هو وصف نفسه , فبهت ابن فورك .
سير أعلام النبلاء (17|487)
وقال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :وأظهر السلطان محمود بن سبكتكين لعنة أهل البدع على المنابر وأظهر السنة وتناظر عنده ابن الهيصم وابن فورك في مسألة العلو فرأى قوة كلام ابن الهيصم فرجح ذلك .
ويقال إنه قال لابن فورك : فلو أردت تصف المعدوم كيف كنت تصفه بأكثر من هذا ؟ أو قال : فرق لي بين هذا الرب الذي تصفه وبين المعدوم ؟ 
وأن ابن فورك كتب إلى أبي إسحق الأسفراييني يطلب الجواب عن ذلك فلم يكن الجواب إلا أنه لو كان فوق العرش للزم أن يكون جسما.
درء التعارض (3|229)

ومن أعماله العظيمة التي قام بها تحطيم الأصنام في بلاد الهند
قال ابن كثير رحمه الله في أحداث سنة سبع عشرة وأربعمائة
"وفيها ورد كتاب من محمود بن سبكتكين يذكر أنه دخل بلاد الهند أيضا , وأنه كسر الصنم الأعظم الذي لهم المسمى بسومنات , وقد كانوا يفدون إليه من كل فج عميق كما يفد الناس إلى الكعبة البيت الحرام وأعظم وينفقون عنده الفقات والأموال الكثيرة التي لا توصف ولا تعد , وكان عليه من الأوقاف عشرة آلاف قرية ومدينة مشهورة , وقد امتلأت خزائنه أموالا وعنده ألف رجل يخدمونه وثلثمائة رجل يحلقون رؤس حجيجه وثلاثمائة رجل يغنون ويرقصون على بابه لما يضرب على بابه الطبول والبوقات , وكان عنده من المجاورين ألوف يأكلون من أوقافه , وقد كان البعيد من الهنود يتمنى لو بلغ هذا الصنم وكان يعوقه طول المفاوز وكثرة الموانع والآفات ثم استخار الله السلطان محمود لما بلغه خبر هذا الصنم وعباده وكثرة الهنود في طريقه والمفاوز المهلكة والأرض الخطرة في تجشم ذلك في جيشه , وأن يقطع تلك الأهوال إليه فندب جيشه لذلك ؛ فانتدب معه ثلاثون ألفا من المقاتلة ممن اختارهم لذلك سوى المتطوعة فسلمهم الله حتى انتهوا إلى بلد هذا الوثن , ونزلوا بساحة عباده ؛ فإذا هو بمكان بقدر المدينة العظيمة .
قال: فما كان بأسرع من أن ملكناه وقتلنا من أهله خمسين ألفا وقلعنا هذا الوثن وأوقدنا تحته النار .
وقد ذكر غير واحد أن الهنود بذلوا للسلطان محمود أموالا جزيلة ليترك لهم هذا الصنم الأعظم فأشار من أشار من الأمراء على السلطان محمود بأخذ الأموال وإبقاء هذا الصنم لهم .
فقال : حتى أستخير الله عز وجل فلما أصبح قال إني فكرت في الأمر الذي ذكر فرأيت أنه إذا نوديت يوم القيامة أين محمود الذي كسر الصنم أحب إلى من أن يقال الذي ترك الصنم لأجل ما يناله من الدنيا ثم عزم فكسره رحمه الله فوجد عليه وفيه من الجواهر واللآلئ والذهب والجواهر النفيسة ما ينيف على ما بذلوه له بأضعاف مضاعفة , ونرجو من الله له في الآخرة الثواب الجزيل الذي مثقال دانق منه خير من الدنيا وما فيها مع ما حصل له من الثناء الجميل الدنيوي فرحمه الله وأكرم مثواه .
البداية والنهاية (12|22)

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزاكم الله خيرا.
لكن ماذا عن قولة الذهبي - رحمه الله تعالى - فيه بأنه كان من الكرامية ؟! ، ومعلومٌ أن الكرامية مجسمة.

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الفضلي 
عبارة الذهبي كالآتي :وكان السلطان مائلا إلى الأثر إلا أنه من الكرامية .
سير أعلام النبلاء (17|486)
وقد ذكر الذهبي رحمه الله أن والده كذلك كان يميل إلى الكرامية .
فلعله لأصل النشأة تأثر بهم ولا يعني ذلك أن يوافقهم في كل معتقدهم .
وخصوصا أن الذهبي نقل أنه كان محبا للأثر .
فلعله كان بين بين , ولم ينقل لنا تفصيل معتقده للحكم عليه , وقد أثنى عليه شيخ الإسلام والذهبي وابن كثير ومن قبلهم أبو إسماعيل الهروي .والله أعلم

----------


## علي الفضلي

أخي المكرم عبد الباسط : القصد أن الكرامية مجسمة ، والمجسمة كفار باتفاق أليس كذلك؟

----------


## ابن السائح

وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم
المنسوبون إلى التجسيم على دركات
وقد تكلم عنهم الشيخ جابر بن إدريس بكلام جيد في كتابه القيم مقالة التشبيه وموقف أهل السنة منها
وتناول نسبة الكرامية إلى التجسيم وبين مرادهم به 1/303-307
وبين طوائفهم ومقالاتهم 1/307-314
وأنصح كل طالب علم جادّ أن يدرس هذا الكتاب ويُنعم النظر فيه 
ففيه فوائد نفيسة نظمها في عِقْد وجعلها في متناوَل الباحثين وصيّرها منهم على طرف الثمام وذراع الحبل
فجزاه الله خيرا ووفقه وبارك في جهوده وكثّر من أمثاله

----------


## علي الفضلي

> وفقكم الله وبارك فيكم
> المنسوبون إلى التجسيم على دركات


أخي المكرم ابن السائح : ماذا تعني بأن التجسيم دركات؟

----------


## ابن السائح

أخي الكريم الفضلي
لا شك أنهم على دركات
فمنهم الكافر الوَقِح المجترئ على الله بالكفر القبيح ممن نسب إلى الله ما تقشعر منه الأبدان ويَقِفُّ منه الشعر
كالهشامَيْن الرافضييْن ومن سار على طريقهما الهاوي بسالكه طريق الجحيم
ومنهم من وقع في التجسيم المُرْدِي لكن لم تبلغ به الوقاحة ما بلغت بأولئك
ومنهم من أطلق لفظ التجسيم وقصد أن الله جلّ جلاله موجود قائم بنفسه
وهذا غلط قبيح منهم لأنهم ابتدعوا وصفا لم يصِف الله به نفسه 
ثم هو مُوهم يفهم منه أكثر الناس تمثيل الله بخلقه 
تعالى الله عما يقولون علوا كبيرا

----------


## علي الفضلي

أخي الكريم : إنما قصد السؤال هو الوصول إلى الحكم عليهم ، وأصله عن الكرامية ، والكرامية مجسمة ، وتجسيمهم قبيح كما هو معلوم عند أهل العلم ، وأهل السنة إذا قالوا مجسمة ، فإنهم يريدون المجسمة الذين اتفق الناس على كفرهم الذين يمثلون الخالق بالمخلوق ، فيقولون مثلا : يد الله كيد فلان ، أو يكيفون فيقولون : يد الله وصفها كذا وكذا ، فكل هؤلاء كفار لأنهم ما قدروا الله حق قدره، مكذبون لكتاب الله { ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير } ، { ولم يكن له كفوا أحد } .
أما من ذكرت بقولك : 


> ومنهم من أطلق لفظ التجسيم وقصد أن الله جلّ جلاله موجود قائم بنفسه


.
فهؤلاء لا يقصدهم أهل السنة حينما يقولون : " مجسمة " وهذا واضح.
وقولك : 


> ومنهم من وقع في التجسيم المُرْدِي لكن لم تبلغ به الوقاحة ما بلغت بأولئك


.
مثل لنا - إذا تفضلت - لمن وقع في التجسيم المردي ، مع ضرب مثال لما يقولونه - تفضلا - .
وما حكم هؤلاء ؟ هل هم كفار؟
والله الموفق.

----------


## ابن السائح

> أخي الكريم : إنما قصد السؤال هو الوصول إلى الحكم عليهم ، وأصله عن الكرامية ، والكرامية مجسمة ، وتجسيمهم قبيح كما هو معلوم عند أهل العلم ، وأهل السنة إذا قالوا مجسمة ، فإنهم يريدون المجسمة الذين اتفق الناس على كفرهم الذين يمثلون الخالق بالمخلوق ، فيقولون مثلا : يد الله كيد فلان ، أو يكيفون فيقولون : يد الله وصفها كذا وكذا ، فكل هؤلاء كفار


أخي العزيز
دعنا نتدارس الأمر مسألة مسألة
كلما أنهينا مسألة تناولنا ما يليها
وأسأل الله لي ولك التوفيق والسداد
أريد نصوصا عن أئمة السنة على كفر كل من وُصِم بالتجسيم
ثم بعدها سنتدارس عقيدة الكرامية في الصفات
وسنعلم هل هم كفار أم مسلمون
ولا بد من النقول عن الأئمة الفحول
وأنا مشغول بعد عشر دقائق
وسأرجع بعد العشاء إن شاء الله

----------


## عبد الباسط بن يوسف الغريب

أخي الفضلي جزاك الله خيرا 
كما ذكر أخي ابن السائح أن كلمة المجسم يراد بها عدة معان :
1- التشبيه 
2- إثبات الصفات
3- القائم بنفسه
والكرامية هم من أهل الإثبات وأطلق عليهم مجسمة من باب أنهم يثبتون أن الله موجود قائم بنفسه .
قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :وكذلك إذا قيل هو جسم بمعنى أنه مركب من الجواهر المنفردة أو المادة والصورة فهذا باطل بل هو أيضا باطل فى المخلوقات فكيف فى الخالق سبحانه وتعالى وهذا مما يمكن أن يكون قد قاله بعض المجسمة الهشامية والكرامية وغيرهم ممن يحكى عنهم التجسيم إذ من هؤلاء من يقول أن كل جسم فانه مركب من الجواهر المنفردة ويقولون مع ذلك أن الرب جسم وأظن هذا قول بعض الكرامية فانهم يختلفون فى إثبات الجوهر الفرد وهم متفقون على أنه سبحانه جسم
لكن يحكى عنهم نزاع فى المراد بالجسم هل المراد به أنه موجود قائم بنفسه أو المراد به أنه مركب فالمشهور عن ابن الهيصم وغيره من نظارهم أنه يفسر مراده بأنه موجود قائم بنفسه مشار إليه لا بمعنى أنه مؤلف مركب وهؤلاء ممن اعترف نفاة الجسم بأنهم لا يكفرون فإنهم لم يثبتوا معنى فاسدا فى حق الله تعالى .
لكن قالوا إنهم اخطؤوا فى تسمية كل ما هو قائم بنفسه أو ما هو موجود جسما من جهة اللغة قالوا فإن أهل اللغة لا يطلقون لفظ الجسم الا على المركب .
والتحقيق أن كلا الطائفتين مخطئة على اللغة أولئك الذين يسمون كل ما هو قائم بنفسه جسما وهؤلاء الذين سموا كل ما يشار إليه وترفع الأيدى إليه جسما وادعوا ان كل ما كان كذلك فهو مركب وإن اهل اللغة يطلقون لفظ الجسم على كل ما كان مركبا فالخطأ فى اللغة والابتداع فى الشرع مشترك بين الطائفتين .
وأما المعاني فمن اثبت من الطائفتين ما نفاه الله ورسوله أو نفى ما أثبت الله ورسوله فهو مخطئ عقلا كما هو مخطئ شرعا .
مجموع الفتاوى (5|429)
ومعلوم أن ابن الهيصم وهو من الكرامية ممن تناظر مع ابن فورك أمام محمود بن سبكتكين .
والله أعلم

----------


## علي الفضلي

جزاكم الله خيرا، وعذرا لتأخري في الرد لانشغالي بالعيال وحوائجهم.والله المستعان.
إن الإشكال قد زال بما ذكره أخونا الفاضل عبد الباسط ، حيث وضع النقاط على الحروف – كما يقال – بذاك النقل الذي أوقفنا عليه عن شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية – رحمه الله تعالى - .
ولكن الحق يقال :  إن أخانا ابن السائح إنما ذكر كلاما عاما ، وأما المجسمة الذين اتفق أهل السنة على كفرهم إنما هم الذين يمثلون الخالق بالمخلوق ، والذين يعبر عنهم أهل العلم بالمجسمة الغلاة ،  لا من أراد بلفظة الجسم القائم بذاته وصفاته – كما أسلفت في مشاركة سابقة- ، وأما أخونا ابن السائح فقد ذكر كلاما عاما ، واستشكالي إنما كان عن الكرامية بعينهم ، فلم أكن أعرف تفصيل ابن تيمية – لكسلي في البحث - ، ولكن يبقى يرد أمران على من يعدل محمود بن سبكتكين :
1-	أنه لا يجزم بأنه لم يكن من الغلاة ، وإن كان الراجح قد يكون كذلك ،
قال في " البداية والنهاية " :
[ وكان على مذهب الكرامية في الاعتقاد ]. فأطلق القول في ذلك .
و قال في " الملل والنحل " :
  [ وهو -المذهب الكرَّامي- أقرب مذهب إلى مذهب الخوارج، وهم مجسّمة وحاش غير محمد بن الهيصم فإنَّه مقارب].
2-	أنه تبقى عقائد الكرامية الأخرى التي نشرها ابن الهيصم حامل لواء الكرامية ومقدمها ، ولذا قال الإمام الذهبي في " تاريخ الإسلام " : [  ولولا ما في السلطان محمود من البدعة لعد من ملوك العدل.].
والله الموفق.

----------


## ابن السائح

> ولكن الحق يقال :  إن أخانا ابن السائح إنما ذكر كلاما عاما ، وأما المجسمة الذين اتفق أهل السنة على كفرهم إنما هم الذين يمثلون الخالق بالمخلوق ، والذين يعبر عنهم أهل العلم بالمجسمة الغلاة ،  لا من أراد بلفظة الجسم القائم بذاته وصفاته – كما أسلفت في مشاركة سابقة- ، وأما أخونا ابن السائح فقد ذكر كلاما عاما ، واستشكالي إنما كان عن الكرامية بعينهم ، فلم أكن أعرف تفصيل ابن تيمية – لكسلي في البحث -


عفا الله عنك أخي القضلي
لو تأملت في كلامي كله لظهر لك أنه واضح في بيان أقسام من يُنسب إلى التجسيم
وأشرتُ إلى خطئك في إشارتك إلى تكفير الكرامية 
ويعلم بارئي تبارك وتعالى أنني كنت أعددت أمسِ مادة كبيرة في شرح ما ذكرتُه بالدلائل والحُجج والنقول عن الأئمة الفحول
لكن لما رجعت إلى الموضوع البارحة ولم أر جواب ما طلبتُه منك رأيت الخير في إرجاء الكتابة وتأخيرها
ثم فوجئت اليوم حين رأيت تعليقك
واسمح لي أن أتمثل فأقول مُحوِّرا:
غيري (سها) وأنا (المُعاتب) فيكمُ // فكأنني سبّابة المُتندّم
ثم إنني كنت أحلتُ على مليء حين نصحتُ بقراءة الدراسة القيمة عن مقالة التشبيه وموقف أهل السنة منها
وهي كفيلة بإيضاح الأمر لكل مسترشد
وحسبك أنك رجعت عن ظنك أن الكرامية كفار بنقل واحد عن شيخ الإسلام
مع أنه توجد نصوص عنه وعن غيره في بيان حقيقة اعتقاد الكرامية
وبعض تلك النصوص مُتاحة قريبة في التدمرية وغيرها

----------


## علي الفضلي

> عفا الله عنك أخي القضلي
> ويعلم بارئي تبارك وتعالى أنني كنت أعددت أمسِ مادة كبيرة في شرح ما ذكرتُه بالدلائل والحُجج والنقول عن الأئمة الفحول
> وحسبك أنك رجعت عن ظنك أن الكرامية كفار بنقل واحد عن شيخ الإسلام
> مع أنه توجد نصوص عنه وعن غيره في بيان حقيقة اعتقاد الكرامية


آمين وإياكم.
وحبذا لو نزلت هذه المادة ليستفيد منها إخوانك.
وأما تراجعي - ولو قلتَ - فهمي لحقيقة مذهب الكرامية لأصبت - لأني ليس لي دراسة في مذهب هؤلاء إلا قديمة أنسيتها لبعد العهد -  ، ولو كان تراجعا لكان شرفا خيرا من التمادي في الخطأ ... أليس كذلك؟
ولكن يبقى الإيرادان اللذان أوردتهما أنا بأخرة ، فننتظر منكم ومن الإخوة تعليقا.

----------


## نضال مشهود

المدح والذم - فضلا عن التعديل والتكفير - لا بد وأن يؤسس على نصوص الكتاب والسنة .
فأين في نصوص الكتاب والسنة تكفير "المجسمين" . . . ؟ ثم أين كلام السلف في تكفير "المجسمين" حتى يقال إنه "متفق عليه" ؟
الكرامية - أخي الكريم - خير من الأشاعرة والماتريدية في كثير من الأحيان .
نعم ، هؤلاء أسسوا عقائدهم على أساس الكلام . ولهم البدعة القبيحة في الأسماء والأحكام (مسألة الإيمان) لم يسبق إليهم .
إلا أنهم في باب الأفعال الفعلية خير من الأشاعرة ، فضلا عن المعتزلة والجهمية .
ولا بد أن تنتبه إلى الفرق بين (المشبهة) وبين (المجسمة) . وإذا كان القول بأن الله تعالى جسم بدعة ، فالقول بأنه لا داخل العالم ولا خارجه أخزى !

----------


## أبو أحمد فلاحة

للملك محمود سبكتكين ابن اسمه ابراهيم فهل عرفتموا عليه وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو أسماء الحنبلي النصري

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## ابن محمود

الاشاعرة ينسبون مخالفيهم للكرامية فالبيهقي قد وصف ابن قتيبة الامام بأنه كان يميل للكرامية فلا التفات لكلام الاشاعرة في محمود بن سبكتكين ولعل سبب ذلك شدته عليهم

----------

